# What are they cooking?



## vneerland (May 30, 2006)

Hello everyone.

I was referred to this group from another horsey community.

They told me y'all are the best :aktion033:

So let me throw this at you.

I manage some equines for somebody else. They are full size, but size should not matter in this question




: It now appears to me that the stud has gotten a hold of the Jenny last year.

When I told the owner as much, he claimed he thought that such a combination could not yield any offspring. Wrong: the result may be less usual due to the 2 missing chromosomes in the donkey, usually preventing full term, but Hinny's happen :bgrin I know that the donkey folks here know all that.

I guess I should first ask if you think my prognosis PG holds water?
















And here is more I do NOT know. What to expect in the pasture one of these ?? weeks? (don't know when they were bred, long before I came into the picture) What color critter may we get? Are there any other things I should be prepared for?

Mom is... heck if I know. I would call it roan if she were a horse. But she isn't



:

Dad is a quarterhorse. Chestnut. plus? nothing? dun?



:

Of course, I could wait a while and the mistery will reslove itself. But this is much more fun. :lol:

Idea's anyone???



:


----------



## jdomep (May 31, 2006)

:new_shocked: She does look like she is cooking something and it would be a big ole hinny



: I would expect her to get a lot bigger before it happens. I love her color. Some people here breed for hinny's and have some lovely little babies. He seems so much bigger than her and that would make me (personally ) worry. Last fall someone posted about their arab stud getting in with her Jenny - she went as far as getting big and developed a bag and ended up not being pg at all little stinker had a false pregnancy



: Good luck!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 31, 2006)

Hi :saludando: WELCOME to the forum. I bred for mini hinnys. Your jenny dont look very big yet, mine get HUGE. I also found that with my hinnys the gestation is 12 months, but I have had one as early as 11. You will have to watch your jenny close when she gets near to faoling. I had one jenny that was bred for a hinny, she gave one push--and that was it, she quit! I had to go in a deliver the foal, donkeys have a very low tolerance for pain..and some just show that alot more then others. Most are pretty good with foaling and have then easy. As for color--my jennys are gray, and my stallion is a frosted dunaloosa. All my foals from him have been a black-bay. Color genetics with donkeys usually gets tossed out the window. Cant wait to see pics of your hinny. Corinne



This is one of my favorite pictures of my jenny and her hinny foal.


----------



## jayne (May 31, 2006)

Congratulations on your upcoming hinny. I just want to second an opinion that they get HUGE. Here is proof! This picture was taken May 11th of my donkey Lily, who has still not delivered and really isn't making any kind of bag yet either. She could be carrying a donkey or a hinney, as we bought her at auction and she was running with both jacks and horse studs. I'm having the vet come tomorrow to check her just to see if things are going OK.






By comparison, it looks like you have a ways to wait yet!!

Jayne


----------



## jdomep (May 31, 2006)

:new_shocked: OMG SHE IS HUGE! I thought Minnie Got big but that girl Takes the cake - Poor Baby



: FYI Minnie did NOT have much of a bag the day she went - we went as far as checking her and puting her out and 3 hours later she had Colonial



:



jayne said:


> By comparison, it looks like you have a ways to wait yet!!
> 
> Jayne


----------



## vneerland (May 31, 2006)

Oh.......faint..... :new_shocked: That last jenny is just horribly [SIZE=36pt]BIG!!! [/SIZE] By the looks of that, and from what you all say, I will relax for another few months and expect a christmas baby. Yikes!

(besides the bag, no way to guess when a baby is due?)

Love the baby pictures!

@ Meadowridge: Do hinny's differ from mules in looks or temperament? And do mules differ a lot from donkeys? It appears that the genetic mix between the species leans more towards the donkey side of the family, at least in the looks department?

I guess I will just find a surpise in the pasture one day  It sure adds some suspence! :lol:

I have been told the Jenny had babies before, so hopefully, she will accept it, and not quit due to pain.



: [SIZE=10pt]Sure wished we could fast forward a few months though.[/SIZE]

Thanks!


----------



## vneerland (Nov 16, 2006)

Did I say Christmas baby?

So how about almost Thanksgiving instead? 






When they did not show for feeding yesterday morning, I followed the buzzards. And found a new Molly hinny, when I had all but given up on a pregnancy. She was big, but not anywhere near what your pictures had shown, so I was assuming that it was excess food, not baby creating the bulge.

The hore and donkey are full size, and of course I am totally surprised by the color of the baby. I had never expected mom to hide black. Suggestions on adult color are appreciated.

The critters are not mine, but I do take care of them for the



: neighbor.

Despite the owners claim that studs cannot breed Jenny's, I think we now have proof that he was wrong


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 16, 2006)

WHAT A DOLL



:



:



and look at those LEGS!  My guess for color is going to be a dark bay.



: That pretty much seems to be the normal color for hinnys :bgrin :bgrin was also going to tell you, standard size hinnys are MUCH more common then miniature hinnys.



: You didnt get your christmas baby...but you got a healthy bouncing Thanksgiving baby that is adorable!



: Thanks so much for sharing the pictures. Corinne

Forgot to answer your question...hinnys have a tendency to look more horse-like and mules more donkey-like. Temperaments are pretty much the same.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Nov 16, 2006)

:aktion033: HOW SWEET, I WANT MINE NOW



:



: ! VERY CUTE BABY, CONGRATS,



NIKKI


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 16, 2006)

: [SIZE=12pt] Very pretty baby girl!



: Thanks for sharing the pictures!



: Shannon :bgrin [/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 17, 2006)

cute cute cute!!! we breed for mini mules (daddy donkey and mama horse) but my daughter has a mini stallion, hhhmmmmm maybe we should give him a jennet LOL


----------



## lilfoot (Nov 17, 2006)

: Just adorable!!!



:

A terrific surprise....to the owners! :lol:

Sandy


----------



## chandab (Nov 17, 2006)

vneerland said:


>


How Cute! I want one.



:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Nov 17, 2006)

:aktion033: CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdomep (Nov 17, 2006)

:aktion033: Ahhhhh forbidden love



: LOL Those legs are adorable!!


----------



## vneerland (Nov 17, 2006)

What a nice bunch this group is! :aktion033:

Thanks for all the well wishes and advice.

Since the consensus seems to be that the baby will grow into a mule (ha ha) does anyone have name suggestions? Sire's name is Poco, but I think he came that way -owner did not name him-

Donkey went by...donkey. That was just a bit too plain for me, so we started calling her Bunny (ears)

I cannot come up with anything clever. (Dark) bay. Lovechild. Mix of species.

Help........

:lol:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 18, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Well she looks like an "Angel" or "Kaluha" to me... But there are a few on here that are really good at coming up with good unique names and I'm sure they will post when they get time! Good luck, Shannon :bgrin [/SIZE]


----------



## jdomep (Nov 18, 2006)

Well since daddy is Poco how about Coco..



:


----------



## chandab (Nov 19, 2006)

jdomep said:


> Well since daddy is Poco how about Coco..
> 
> 
> 
> :


I was thinking almost the exact same thing.

The foal is chocolate brown, so how about Cocoa?




:


----------



## GMAMINIS (Nov 19, 2006)

HOW CUTE! I WANT ONE!!!



:


----------



## tifflunn (Nov 20, 2006)

:bgrin Beautiful! Yep-Love those long legs! :bgrin


----------

